# High Def TV with ExpressVu



## Canucker (May 5, 2011)

Yes :yes:


----------



## fjacky (Jul 29, 2005)

Another q. I dont have a HD reciever as if yet. Not sure when ill upgrade. 

If i buy 'digital video essentials' to set up my hdtv... Will it matter that i am only using a standard bell reciever? Is it worth it?


----------



## Canucker (May 5, 2011)

If you're paying for HD and your new receivers are on the same account, you will see HD if you hook it up to an HDTV. I'm not familiar with the contents of the digital essentials kit. It will still work with standard def signals, if that's what you're asking. If its from Bell or Monster, I'm sure you can find a better deal, if you look around.


----------

